# P 250 grip/frame question



## jch2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I bought a new P250 full size 9MM in March. I love the gun but the large grips/frame that came with it are too big for my short fingers. I ordered small size grips/frame from my local dealer that I bought the gun from a week later. They still have not gotten them/it in. They have contacted their factory rep. many times and I have called Sig. and still nothing. Does anyone have any info or thoughts to why it takes so long to get them in. I have to say I'm not happy with Sig. at this time. Part of the liking of the P250 was to be able to change things up but not at this pace.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've been buying 250's and accessories for 3 years now and I've yet to see a small grip module. I just purchased one from a guy on the P250Sig forum, but I have yet to receive it. Unfortunately, I think I got hosed on the deal. For some reason, they are hard to find. You should be able to find a medium grip. There's quite a difference between it and the large grip.


----------

